# Welches Smartphone sollte ich nehmen?



## bf2-zogger (1. September 2009)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich suche ein Smartphone, das im Business- sowie im Freizeitbereich punktet. Hierzu habe ich auch schon einige Produkte ins Visier genommen, kann mich jedoch überhaupt nicht entscheiden. Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit einem oder mehreren der genannten Phones? Wenn ja, würde ich mich über eine Empfehlung (unter anderem aufgefallende Schwächen) von euch sehr freuen!

Hier meine Favoriten:
Samsung OMNIA Pro B7610
Samsung Omnia II 8GB
Samsung I8910 HD
Nokia N97
HTC Touch Pro 2

PS: Vielen Dank schoneinmal für hilfreiche Posts!

MfG, euer BF2-Zogger.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (1. September 2009)

Ich empfehle dir das Touch Pro 2, da ich viel Erfahrung mit HTC hab (habe im Moment mein 4. HTC) und immer begeistert von deren Qualität war. Das TP2 ist klasse verarbeitet, hat eine gute Optik und das schreiben auf der Tastatur geht flott vonstatten. Einzigster Nachteil dürfte dann wohl das etwas kleinere Display sein. Wenn es hauptsächlich auf ein großes Display ankommt empfehle ich dir das Omnia HD. Schade das du das HTC Touch HD nicht aufgelistet hast, da das meine HTC-Empfehlung gewesen währe^^


----------



## bf2-zogger (1. September 2009)

Danke für den Tip! Wusste gar nicht das es ein HTC HD gibt^^ Ist das neuer als das Touch Pro 2? Und stimmt es, das der Akku des HTC nur eine kurze Laufzeit im Gegensatz zu den anderen Phones hat?


----------



## HeNrY (1. September 2009)

Schau dir mal das E71 an


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (1. September 2009)

Der Aussage mit dem Akku kann ich zustimmen, es sei denn du hast vor dir das P6500 zu kaufen, das kostet allerdings 600 Euro. Das Touch HD ist so weit ich weiß 3 Monate älter als das Pro2, dafür aber das Flaggschiff der HTC-Flotte.

EDIT: Der Akku des Touch HD ist überdurchschnittlich gut für ein HTC, aber keine Weltklasse. Sollte jedoch reichen für knapp 4 Tage ohne Laden


----------



## bofrost (2. September 2009)

Das HTC Hero ist sehr gut.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (2. September 2009)

Aber kein Vergleich zum Touch HD ;D


----------



## pixelflair (2. September 2009)

nokia n900  kommt anfang oktober xD


----------



## bf2-zogger (3. September 2009)

Das n900 ist ja echt der Wahnsinn!!! Muss mir das mal live anschauen, wenn es draußen ist 
Bin mir nur nicht so sicher inwiefern bekannte bzw. von vielen verwendete messanger,programme, plugins etc. auf diesem Handy laufen. Hat ja wie ich las ein Linux-Betriebssystem.


----------



## STSLeon (3. September 2009)

HTC, sind absolut geile Teile und im Business-Bereich meiner Meinung nach unübertroffen


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. September 2009)

Ich kann dir das Omnia HD empfehlen, der Akku hält bei kräftiger Nutzung ca. 3 Tage. Das Display ist aber der eigentliche Hammer, es bringt mich häufig zum Staunen. Das tippen fällt ebenso leicht, denn mein post jetzt schreib ich über das Omnia.  Einzig das menü und der Browser sind nicht optimal, als browser empfehl ich dir den Bolt, für den muss man sich zwar anmelden, aber der ist stabil und irre schnell


----------



## djsanny22 (4. September 2009)

Hi ich würde das N97 von nikia nehmen das ist echt Geil


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. September 2009)

djsanny22 schrieb:


> Hi ich würde das N97 von nikia nehmen das ist echt Geil



*Arghhh* Solche Kommentare kann man stecken lassen!!! Das ist doch das reinste Spam!


----------



## bf2-zogger (5. September 2009)

@Devil96: Das Omnia HD war bis jetzt mehr oder weniger auch mein Favorit. Was mich nur abschreckt, ist das angebliche Hintergrundrauschen bei Telefonaten! Kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## > Devil-X < (5. September 2009)

bf2-zogger schrieb:


> @Devil96: Das Omnia HD war bis jetzt mehr oder weniger auch mein Favorit. Was mich nur abschreckt, ist das angebliche Hintergrundrauschen bei Telefonaten! Kannst du das bestätigen?



Nee, kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen! Es rauscht fast gar nicht, der Gegenüber ist immer super verständlich  Auch sonst wirst du vom Omnia HD begeistert sein...


----------



## JustAs (9. September 2009)

Wo hier zzt grad 3 Threads mit dem gleichen Thema kursieren wollt ich net gleich noch eins aufmachen^^  und zwar such ich auch ein neues Smartphone... Das Samsung i8910HD find ich persönlich genau so wie das Touch HD ziemlich groß. Gerade im Vergleich zum iPhone find ich die beiden ziemlich sperrig. 
Nokia und Apple solltens eher nicht werden...
Wie ist das Touch Diamond II oder das Samsung Galaxy? Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruß


----------



## Hombracho (13. September 2009)

JustAs schrieb:


> Wo hier zzt grad 3 Threads mit dem gleichen Thema kursieren wollt ich net gleich noch eins aufmachen^^  und zwar such ich auch ein neues Smartphone... Das Samsung i8910HD find ich persönlich genau so wie das Touch HD ziemlich groß. Gerade im Vergleich zum iPhone find ich die beiden ziemlich sperrig.
> Nokia und Apple solltens eher nicht werden...
> Wie ist das Touch Diamond II oder das Samsung Galaxy? Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?
> 
> Gruß



Da schließ ich mich glatt an. Bis jetzt habe ich mich nach viel hin und her auf das HTC Diamond2 festgelegt, da das kommende Touch2 nicht so der Bringer ist, und das HTC Leo wohl zu teuer für mich werden wird, sollte es je erscheinen.. Außerdem ist das Diamond noch hosentaschentauglich und bekommt auch bald das Update auf Win Mobile 6.5, wovon es ja profitieren soll. Hat jemand dieses Gerät, und könnte ein paar Erfahrungen dazu äußern?


----------



## JustAs (13. September 2009)

Nachdem ich mich vor ein paar Tagen auf das Touch HD eingeschossen hatte und danach aufs Galaxy weiß ich jetzt schon wieder nicht mehr was ich nehmen soll.

Das Touch HD ist etwas groß und das Galaxy durch Google Android nicht direkt Outlook kompatibel...

grml


----------



## Hombracho (16. September 2009)

Zur Not mach dir halt einfach ne Liste mit Pros und Cons für die in Frage kommenden Handys und dann ermittelst du einfach per Ausschlussverfahren, welches dir die meisten oder wichtigsten Vorteile bietet.

Das Touch HD unterscheidet sich z.B. kaum vom Diamond2. Im Endeffekt ist nur das Display größer bei gleicher Hardware und Auflösung. Es ist teurer, größer, etwas älter, hat nicht diese praktische Zoomleiste und Win Mobile 6.5 wird offiziell nicht dafür erscheinen.

Ja, und Android.. Ist zwar im Kommen, aber bis das ausgereift ist und ähnlich vielseitig einsetzbar ist mit tausenden Apps wie Win Mobile.. Die aktuell verfügbaren Handys sind zwar hardwaretechnisch super, aber das Betriebssystem muss erst noch reifen. Bis das so weit ist setz ich lieber noch auf Win Mobile- bis zum nächsten Handy. Mal schauen, wie das dann in 2 Jahren aussieht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. September 2009)

Ich kann immernoch das Omnia HD empfehlen... das beste Handy, was ich j in der Hand gehabt hatte. Aber wenn s dir zu groß ist...


----------



## 8800 GT (17. September 2009)

was haltet ihr vom Samsung S8000 Jet?


----------



## Hombracho (19. September 2009)

So. Ich hab jetzt seit 2 Tagen das Diamond 2 und bin restlos begeistert! Wie schick das ausschaut, wie klein das ist, was man damit alles machen kann.. der Hammer! Also falls das noch immer in deiner engeren Auswahl ist kann ich es nur empfehlen!


----------

